# lets make fun of muslim cartoons



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Cheneys' trophy hunt is old news I thought these were funny

http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comment ... nk=1898359


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now Bob's got a price on his head just like the guy who wrote Satanic Versus.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The Satanic verse sounds like my life story :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do we dare post some of those on this sight?If we did would they decalre Jihad against NodakOutdoors???? 

Bob......maybe you should change your name for posting this? :bop:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:toofunny:


----------

